# KDE automatic installation and cleaning



## fluid_poetry (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,
I'm relatively new to FreeBSD.

After it took roughly 14hrs on my VM to install KDE4.7 via the ports, I would like to know if it's possible to configure the complete install of KDE (or anything else) - including dependencies - before the installation. 

I would also like to know if the installation can clean itself during the installation.
I ask this because the installation failed at one point because the installation uses a lot of memory before it's completed. ("make clean" removed over 10GB, so then I could proceed with the install.)

Alternatively to the "auto clean" idea, is there a means to generate an ordered list of dependencies and thus install kde after some of the dependencies have been cleanly installed?


----------



## dave (Sep 12, 2012)

*Portmaster*

Use ports-mgmt/portmaster.  If you look at the man page, you will find options for cleaning and keeping/deleting fistfuls and such.  You can also complete all of the configuration dialogs before the building starts.


----------



## fluid_poetry (Sep 12, 2012)

*thanks*

I figured there was something that I was missing. Thanks.

The only aspect of portmaster that I'm not clear about is whether it will clean each dependency during the installation, but I can find that out easily enough. :e
(The documentation only mentions cleaning stale dependencies.)

If I run out of memory, I can always "make clean" what I've already done and then keep going.


----------



## dave (Sep 12, 2012)

It will clean as it goes, by default, before and after the build.  The -C and -K flags, respectively, flags prevent this.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2012)

fluid_poetry said:
			
		

> If I run out of memory, I can always "make clean" what I've already done and then keep going.


This is usually faster:
`# rm -rf /usr/ports/*/*/work`


----------



## kpa (Sep 12, 2012)

What I have done is to set WRKDIRPREFIX to a separate directory, /var/ports/tmp. I can very quickly clean all the work directories with just:

`# rm -rf /var/ports/tmp/*`


----------



## kr651129 (Sep 13, 2012)

kde is such a large meta port that if you are wanting to build it I would use


```
# make config-recursive
# make install clean
```

KDE takes forever to build on my system and this allowed me to not be a slave to config screens for 8 hours.

Also you shouldn't be running out of memory while building, if you are running out of disk space I would stay away from KDE and suggest using x11-wm/xfce4


----------



## fluid_poetry (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, thanks everyone.

In terms of running out of memory, all I can say is that I did run out of memory.
I did a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.0 virtually, using VMWare Player. I system was given 20GB of disk space and 2GB of RAM.
Anyway, after the system was installed, I installed X11 and after configuring it in the most basic way I installed Kde4.7, using:
> cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
> make install clean

And during the install, I ran out of disk space.
perhaps something was not properly configured? I don't know.
But I had to run ">make clean" in the kde4 directory, which removed over 10GB of disk space.

thanks to all the references to the .../work subdirectory, I had no idea that a separate subdirectory was used to install all the modules, etc....


----------

